
Playing Cards of the South Sea Bubble, 1720 (2011) - benbreen
http://resobscura.blogspot.com/2011/03/playing-cards-of-south-sea-bubble-1720.html
======
m0llusk
A particularly interesting and relevant account of the south sea bubble can be
found in the Brief History of the Corporation post on Ribbonfarm:

[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2011/06/08/a-brief-history-of-
the-...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2011/06/08/a-brief-history-of-the-
corporation-1600-to-2100/)

